# Lets see your best 50/50's



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

What a great choice of thread, I was actually only thinking about this yesterday .... spooky. Can't wait to see others. Yours is pretty darned impressive. Would have made a good comp.:thumb:


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Taken by me of my old S2 when Steve (Fat Audi 80) detailed it last summer


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

This old celica is probably still the best turnaround I've had. The car was neglected and on 170k!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

50/50 on a rather dull Gälenderwagen 










Shocking......


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

unfortunately i didn't do a "real" 50/50 shot after finishing, this was only after 2 passes










and another one


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

well not a 50/50 as im poo at taking them,but i did get the paint looking better on this one

before









after









sorry its not 50/50


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

On plastics (Pillar trim after PO85RD)


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

lol wetsanding is cheating!!!










all done by hand with G10 followed by srp


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

good thread, maybe jot down what products were used with each pic?


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

- Menzerna P203S
- LC orange pad
- G220


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Biltema cyclo-copy
Megs #83
Polishing pads


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

how about some metal ones?










or leather rejuv


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

SRP on a blue 3M finishing pad, applied via the DA.



















Think the last one was Menz IP.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

They are all amazing 50/50's:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

heres a couple of mine (got some better ones but not hosted online yet)


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

g220 
megs #83 on megs cutting pad 
followed by megs #80 on megs polishing pad










and and exhaust 50/50. autosol and MF's


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nuf said !! brilo pad on an escort !!!!:doublesho:doublesho










and a porche that lived in the car wash


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Pink to Red corsa

Before:










During:



















After:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

This is my 1st attempt at a 50/50
Kestrel DA
megs #80
megs polishing pad


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Before





































And after


----------



## trafic (May 18, 2008)

older picture but nice 50/50


----------



## serhio (Jul 7, 2009)

50/50 from me:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Oxidised plastic on my Mums focus.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Range Rover Sport im currently working on, these are only compounded and not been finished down yet.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol do range rovers come like this out of the factory or something? I swear every rangey I see is swirled to buggery!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

adam87 said:


> lol do range rovers come like this out of the factory or something? I swear every rangey I see is swirled to buggery!


I think its because their soooo big no one can be bothered to clean them and chuck them through the car wash or the dreaded polish.

The RR paint is a pig too.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mercedes E class





My Vito







Lexus Exhaust



And an armrest on a Mercedes


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> I think its because their soooo big no one can be bothered to clean them and chuck them through the car wash or the dreaded polish.
> 
> The RR paint is a pig too.


Yeh must be. I saw a brand new Volvo 4x4 being tackled with the wash brush down at morrisons the other week. Just have to roll your eyes and move on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Mercedes E class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some cracking 50/50's there Adam, that armrest errrrr you can just imagine how minging the interior is from that:wall:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I know I keep wheeling this one out, but it's still my best.

Menz. P106FA on a Menzerna Polishing pad


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's some from the Land Rover Defender I did




























And a black corsa D I did


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> some cracking 50/50's there Adam, that armrest errrrr you can just imagine how minging the interior is from that:wall:


Thanks!

Haha yeh that armrest was from one of my first cleans. Couldn't believe the amount of dirt that came off and the colour underneath. Used furniture clinics leather cleaner, bloody good stuff! The seats we're just as bad!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

CYC that megane 50/50 is awesome! Should bring it out more often. :lol:

Great work to mat, looks really sharp!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can i post a pic of a scrap panel ive been practising on?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking good there fella... will look for my practise panels


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Black Fiat scrap panel




























Purple Corsa Bonnet Panel



















Oh, and let's not forget the 50/50 "self detail"









http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103340

:lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lmao classic

If only you'd done your eyebrow to :lol:


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Lime prime on a 3m yellow pad by DA
525td


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

adam87 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lmao classic
> 
> If only you'd done your eyebrow to :lol:


cheeky sod! LMAO

next you'll be saying I should have shaved half my head LMAO


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Robbie


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My Prelude bonnet...


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

adam87 said:


> lol do range rovers come like this out of the factory or something? I swear every rangey I see is swirled to buggery!


didn't you know? when they come off the production line, they drive them through a load of hawthorn bushes, then through a car wash. repeat 150 times. then it's straight on to the dealer's forecourt...


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Some of a 1997 Mitsubishi Lancer


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

heres mine not much in way of correction but got the colour back which is wat the coustomer wanted :detailer::buffer:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

The following pictures are just after compounding !


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Shine is fine, but reflection is perfection. :lol::thumb:


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 20, 2009)

Great thread!!.. The difference in some is incredible!


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## alexskord (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice shots!!!!


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's my 50/50 (and yes, another red one)


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lets add some more red oxidisation


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Rear end of a 911




























Left wing, the same 911





































Came out like this though :thumb:


----------

